# Albino Kenyan Sand Boa



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

You guy's seen my other dodoma flame race sand boa babies....This is one of my babies from one of my sand boa breedings that's a few months old that i am parting with he's het for snow phase also..
neat looking... he's in the for sale section if interested.
THANKS


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice looking snake


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice looking snake.What would a snow/ albino be like?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i had one but sold it


----------

